# Timeshares Close to Munich?



## normalrog (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Tuggers...

I would like to exchange into a property for the purpose of spending most of the week seeing Munich.  I would prefer to forgo a rental car, so I am also interested in something close to train or bus into Munich.  Any ideas? 

Thanks...

Roger


----------



## Janie (Feb 25, 2008)

If you want to spend most of your time in Munich, a hotel would probably be a better bet.  None of the timeshares are all that close.  Probably the closest would be the one in Garmisch, Club Columbo Quellenhof, which is about an hour's drive south from Munich.  I haven't taken the train there from Munich.  I have done the drive, and it was fast.

There are lots of other other interesting things in that vicinity also.

(RCI Directory lists a couple of Munich hotels, but I have never seen any of those available as exchanges.  You could check Extra Vacations and see if they are available as rentals)


----------



## tashamen (Feb 25, 2008)

AlpenClub Schliersee is a possibility - available thorugh II.  Several of the reviews here mention taking a train into Munich for day trips.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 27, 2008)

How about a 57-unit timeshare bang in central Munich. last renovated in 2002?  Timeshare resort chain Hapimag, the worlds oldest timeshare developer, has such a resort, but since they don't deal with either RCI or II, you would probably have to find a Hapimag member who would be willing to do a direct trade for something you have to reserve it for you.

Check out www.hapimag.com


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 28, 2008)

We are staying at the Club Colombo Hotel Quellenhof in the Garmisch-Partenkirchen area (it's actually in Grainau) this August.  I'm not sure it's exactly what you're looking for (I think you would have to take a short bus ride from in front of the condo to catch the train to Munich).  But if you added it on to a few days in Munich, you just might love it!

For everyone else, I'm quite surprised how easily we got this exchange.  I noticed late last fall that there was summer availability there while just playing around with a deposit and seeing what was available in August in Germany or Austria.  I started thinking and ended up putting in a request that was very specific.  We figured IF we could get a unit big enough for our family of 4 and IF it would be exactly the 1st week in August (no flexibility) then we would take it.  I put in the exchange and in less than 3 weeks I had it confirmed.  Then we invited my Dad and about a month ago I put in for another 1 bedroom unit, also had to be that exact first week in August.  First we matched for one that was a week later and we turned it down (we had to have them the same week or not at all).  Low and behold, within a month I had the second unit confirmed!


----------



## EAM (Feb 28, 2008)

*Arabella Sheraton Grand Hotel and Tryp Munchen*

The Arabella Sheraton Grand Hotel  in Munich is listed in the RCI directory as is TRYP MUNCHEN  ( #8217 ), also in Munich.  Both offer only hotel rooms, and my guess would be that availability would be very limited.


----------

